# And let the charge backs begin..



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So im done with safeguard.. 2 remaining vendors got my maids, With a bunch of FU-orders.. of course they did cause safeguard is a shady ass company.. One FU-Order was a branch in the yard theres 32.50 there was a drop of water in a water heater.. "bad wint" 100.00 burnt out light bulb at another house.. 28.00.

safeguard FU____ your updaters are a piece of work your red headed which of a qc person is going to run fannie mae again from the state.. remember when she was a vendor she is the reason we lost fannie mae cause you gave her all the state..

Good luck.. I hope the worst for you.. now to sit back and see how much i collect after all there bs charge backs lol:thumbsup:


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I just quit them too. Worst company ever


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Worst company ever


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Safe Guard calls me all the time i tell them about the license and email county laws and they just don't care.I told the rep that i will not work without a license and break the law,She said i will remove you from our system and will find someone who will.They are a joke how anyone gives them work is beyond me.But yet a friend of my fathers rants and raves about them i don't get it.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We don't do p&p work for them any more. They are joke. I am pondering placing liens if we don't get paaid for few charge backs.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I would lien every property with a back charge for at least three times the amount of the back charge.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So im done with safeguard.. 2 remaining vendors got my maids, With a bunch of FU-orders.. of course they did cause safeguard is a shady ass company.. One FU-Order was a branch in the yard theres 32.50 there was a drop of water in a water heater.. "bad wint" 100.00 burnt out light bulb at another house.. 28.00.
> 
> safeguard FU____ your updaters are a piece of work your red headed which of a qc person is going to run fannie mae again from the state.. remember when she was a vendor she is the reason we lost fannie mae cause you gave her all the state..
> 
> Good luck.. I hope the worst for you.. now to sit back and see how much i collect after all there bs charge backs lol:thumbsup:


Would they pay you a full cubic yard to remove that branch? Or cut it to a 1/2 or say it's "incidental to be removed as part of other work"?

Fight the charge back with that logic. If they wouldn't pay you 32.50 why charge back 32.50? did you take a photo of the light bulb working when you installed? Then not your fault that the manufacturer makes a crappy product. How long since the wint? been over the summer? condensation happens. Not your fault.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*branch*

yup... if the field qc person goes out there and sees it she will open the order in another vendors list and let them charge you back.. s/g is shaddy.. I know when a friend of mine quit s/g sent the field person out and she called me and told me to hit them for everything you can..pressure test if you need to.. They dont want to pay you.. they want your money, shadddy fucers.. almost 7 years and the last year or so there greed got so great it got spooky..

Their field qc person is a joke.. she ran 5 business into the ground filed bankruptcy 4 times on 4 different business ventures and failed as a vendor for safeguard due to fraud and here she is ourfield person lol.... LOVE how that works..


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

SG is just like 5 Brothers. They don't feel the need to inform the contractor there was a problem at a property. They just find another contractor to go out there and then charge you back. 

I would love to see both SG and 5 losers get tossed right out of the business. 

Just before my husband left 5 losers he got in an argument with one of the dumb broads there that insisted he needs to mow the lawn at a property. The lawn was maybe 1 inch and it had rained for three days here. The lawn was a mud pit. He told her that and she said the client wants the lawn cut period. So he asked what would happen when the lawn is all dug up due to the rain. She said he would be held responsable for putting a new lawn in. 
The mortgage company was Green Tree and I took it upon myself to contact them and explain the issue we were having. My husband got a call from a very upset 5 losers person who said to just take pictures of a wet lawn. 

The asshats want you do work and I swear they hope and pray you screw up so they either don't pay you for the work or turn around and back charge you.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I know that there are some clients that want the lawn cut even if it is too shot, it usually says it on the work order. What we did in cases like that was weed wack and take the photos.
But I also must say that whenever it rained too much and we called 5 Br to explain we could not cut because of the rain they were always ok with it. Not sure who you dealt with, but right in the manual it says not to cut if raining.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

But when I was stupid and still paying for lessons, I learned to never cut grass for FAS until the date on the order. We mowed a property on our first summer with them the day before it was due because of heavy rain forecast for the next day. Rep wouldn't pay. That's the short version.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

brm1109 said:


> I know that there are some clients that want the lawn cut even if it is too shot, it usually says it on the work order. What we did in cases like that was weed wack and take the photos.
> But I also must say that whenever it rained too much and we called 5 Br to explain we could not cut because of the rain they were always ok with it. Not sure who you dealt with, but right in the manual it says not to cut if raining.


It wasn't raining on the day of the lawn cut (day it was due), just the three days before hand. When you walked on the lawn you sunk in could you imagine the damage done driving a mower on it.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Understand, then all I can say is that whoever you dealt with was a moron.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

any updates on this, I issued my packing papers and can't wait to see what they pull.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*refuse*

They refuse to talk to me cause i used lawyer in a sentence. Douche bags... Im happy i saved so i can do work around the home and get stuff ready for winter.. Im in no hurry to get going yet.. Safeguard is a joke


----------

